# Compound Cuts



## Gill (5 Oct 2006)

Ooooh... this is an unfamiliar place :?  .

I've been asked to consider how to cut this on a scrollsaw:







It should be possible to produce a pattern for compound cutting each segment without too much difficulty, but I don't know how I'd go about fitting the segments together. Would it be possible for SketchUp to produce an accurate pattern? If so, is there anyone here who fancies having a bash at it?!

Gill


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Oct 2006)

:shock: :shock: 

Gill, it could probably be done in SketchUp. I have some ideas of how to approach it using Intersect with model. The problem is the number of segments and faces would be astronomical and would bog down most computers to the point it would be almost impossible to work on. 

I think I would cut this in almost the same way I would draw it in SU. I'd start with all the holes in a thick block of wood. After they're all cut, I'd cut away either the interior or exterior waste--not both. Then I'd work on the bevels along the edges between segments. Finally, I'd cut away the remaining waste.

Of course I wouldn't get to the "finally" part. I would have managed to ruin evry piece I touched long before then. :roll:


----------

